# Can you put your "A" card to inactive statue and return to work later?



## EM1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Is it possible to go to an inactive status, work in another field or do maintenance work, and come back to sign the book after a few years? What would be the right way to approach this? Is it even a possibility?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

EM1 said:


> Is it possible to go to an inactive status, work in another field or do maintenance work, and come back to sign the book after a few years? What would be the right way to approach this? Is it even a possibility?


How much are your annual dues?
I think I would just pay it and not put it in the IO.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

jrannis said:


> How much are your annual dues?
> I think I would just pay it and not put it in the IO.


I was going to say, don't pay your dues and they'll automatically do it for you. You'll have to pay a reinstatement fee.


----------



## midnight-theme (Jan 3, 2015)

i've always wondered what people get out of paying dues when they work somewhere else - e.g. for a signatory contractor in their office or something. do you still get those years you pay added to your pension? are you paying for the right to show up to meetings?


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Pay your quarterly to the international no matter what. It just makes sense and should be under $500. If you don't sign the book, you aren't looking for work. Your still a member of your home local. If you shelf your ticket, you actually have no local and are a member of the international only. 

My 2 cents. Should you choose to come back after shelving your ticket, you would have to ask for acceptance into the local you want to work out of. If that's your home local, thy might take issue with it not being good enough for you to stay in the first place. 

Most locals have a rule (may be international) if you don't work out of your local for 4 years, you would have to get called off of the B book when you decide to return. Might be a problem if your local never clears their A book.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

midnight-theme said:


> i've always wondered what people get out of paying dues when they work somewhere else - e.g. for a signatory contractor in their office or something. do you still get those years you pay added to your pension? are you paying for the right to show up to meetings?


I've done that a few times and just took the idea that I was making a living and someone else could take a call that I would have had and was able to work.
With that said, I always kept up my dues and always had my benefits paid. Now that I'm pushin 56, I'm glad I made that decision.
I put quite a bit of sacrifice into getting that yellow ticket in my younger years and I'm not just going to let it go very easily.
I keep in good standing and check in with my BA every so often and things are good.


----------



## midnight-theme (Jan 3, 2015)

jrannis said:


> I've done that a few times and just took the idea that I was making a living and someone else could take a call that I would have had and was able to work.
> With that said, I always kept up my dues and always had my benefits paid. Now that I'm pushin 56, I'm glad I made that decision.
> I put quite a bit of sacrifice into getting that yellow ticket in my younger years and I'm not just going to let it go very easily.
> I keep in good standing and check in with my BA every so often and things are good.


that's good to know. 42 bucks a month is an incredible deal for what you get!


----------



## EM1 (Oct 25, 2014)

"jrannis" 

So you are saying I can just pay my annual dues, and if/when I want to go back to work through the I can just sign the book.

What do you mean you always had your benefits paid? I've had employers that were late in paying their contribution to the EWTF and the hall sent me notice of cancelling my health insurance if not paid promptly. What benefits are kept up just by keeping my annual dues paid?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

midnight-theme said:


> i've always wondered what people get out of paying dues when they work somewhere else - e.g. for a signatory contractor in their office or something. do you still get those years you pay added to your pension? are you paying for the right to show up to meetings?


Your pension is determined by working the required number of hours, each of which your contractor contributes to the pension fund on your behalf. If you shelve your card, you're not working any hours therefore, no pension credit.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Look into "participating withdrawal", not available in all locals. You can be out for up to five years (with dues still needing to be paid).


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

EM1 said:


> "jrannis"
> 
> So you are saying I can just pay my annual dues, and if/when I want to go back to work through the I can just sign the book.
> 
> What do you mean you always had your benefits paid? I've had employers that were late in paying their contribution to the EWTF and the hall sent me notice of cancelling my health insurance if not paid promptly. What benefits are kept up just by keeping my annual dues paid?


Sorry,
I meant that when I worked I. The office, they paid my H& W. I kept up my dues. So, no broken service.


----------

